# Vapers generosity



## Philip (15/3/15)

So @shaunnadan made an awesome offer to bring me some of his Custard Home made juice.
take a look at this gift its awesome will let it steep for a week first.

Thank you Shaun was nice to meet u!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/15)

Cool stuff buddy, just let it steep and you will have a nice big bottle of custard goodness !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/15)

So that small bottle hiding behind the 100ml bottle is some Skyblue ambrosia....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip (15/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Cool stuff buddy, just let it steep and you will have a nice big bottle of custard goodness !


Thanks again will do


----------



## Silver (15/3/15)

Wow @shaunnadan !
You rock!
Even in Cape Town!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/15)

It's a pleasure


----------



## Puff&Pass (15/3/15)

Philip said:


> View attachment 23052
> 
> 
> So @shaunnadan made an awesome offer to bring me some of his Custard Home made juice.
> ...


 Sorry for being a noob, but what does steep mean, see a lot of people use the term.


----------



## Richio (15/3/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but what does steep mean, see a lot of people use the term.



Letting the juice sit in a dark place for a week or 2, basically changes the molecular structure of the liquid and brings out the flavours (well thats how I understand it)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis (15/3/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but what does steep mean, see a lot of people use the term.



Basically means you let the juice sit in a cupboard for stretches of time, to facilitate proper natural mixing of the ingredients.
(There are some things one can do inbetween all the sitting in dark cupboard, but thats the gist of it)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (16/3/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but what does steep mean, see a lot of people use the term.



As @Richio and @WHeunis said, steeping is the term used in vaping to describe the process of letting a juice stand (in a dark place) while the flavours combine and settle. The amount of steeping required varies based on the flavours used as well as the PG/VG ratio of the juice (with higher VG usually requiring more steep time as it is a thicker liquid).

With some flavours (custards, pear, strawberry) the difference between a just mixed and 2-3 week steeped juice is quite remarkable - initially it can taste weak, chemical, or just off, but after some steeping it really comes into it's own. Generally, using many different flavours together also requires some steeping for them to combine properly.

On the other hand, certain flavours (pineapple, mints/menthol), when used on their own, are perfect right off the bat and requires no or very little steeping.

There are a few ways to increase steep time, such as heat/movement/etc, but in the end, time is the best and most reliable method to steep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (16/3/15)

free3dom said:


> As @Richio and @WHeunis said, steeping is the term used in vaping to describe the process of letting a juice stand (in a dark place) while the flavours combine and settle. The amount of steeping required varies based on the flavours used as well as the PG/VG ratio of the juice (with higher VG usually requiring more steep time as it is a thicker liquid).
> 
> With some flavours (custards, pear, strawberry) the difference between a just mixed and 2-3 week steeped juice is quite remarkable - initially it can taste weak, chemical, or just off, but after some steeping it really comes into it's own. Generally, using many different flavours together also requires some steeping for them to combine properly.
> 
> ...


 Thanx for the clear explanation, so the way I mix my nicotine and nicotine free juices 50/50, do I need to steep them aswell in order to enhance the flavor? I usually jus chuck em in the pipe and roll it around in there to mix...a lesson is learned every day...thanx again.


----------



## shaunnadan (16/3/15)

So your vg and pg bases need to mix and bond with the flavors that you have added. Pg based flavours will bond easiest with pg and with sufficient steeping it will bond with the vg. 

Think of it as adding milk and water to a cup and adding a tea bag. 

The longer you have the tea bag brewing in the pot the better it will taste. Stirring the pot and heating up the water will also help. That's the basis of steeping the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## shaunnadan (16/3/15)

So just learnt something new now :

Swirling tea - releases the anti oxidants 

Steeping tea - tastes better, releases the flavours

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## free3dom (16/3/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Thanx for the clear explanation, so the way I mix my nicotine and nicotine free juices 50/50, do I need to steep them aswell in order to enhance the flavor? I usually jus chuck em in the pipe and roll it around in there to mix...a lesson is learned every day...thanx again.



I don't think there will be much benefit with steeping nic+no-nic juices of the same flavours...in this case the flavours have already bonded with the PG/VG and mixing together will bascially just dilute the nicotine content. There might be a slight improvement with steeping them (there usually is) but nothing too major.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (16/3/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Thanx for the clear explanation, so the way I mix my nicotine and nicotine free juices 50/50, do I need to steep them aswell in order to enhance the flavor? I usually jus chuck em in the pipe and roll it around in there to mix...a lesson is learned every day...thanx again.


Agree with @free3dom above. Personally, I would leave them for about 24 hours just for the mixture to integrate properly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

